
Please add a security page on your site - zenincognito
https://zenincognito.com/please-add-a-security-page-at-your-startup/
======
pawnedrabbit
Most companies don't have the resources or time to address security issue. If
you are startup and focussed on growth then security is not on the top of your
to-do things.

~~~
viraptor
On the other hand, if you are a startup and focused on growth, you're one step
away from losing your current customers. What if your payment app gets
compromised? Or the whole users database gets leaked and someone spams them
with targeted messages about your company? (this happened to mtgox for
example)

There has to be a balance. If you don't care about security, you'll fail. If
you don't care about new features, you'll fail. If you don't care about
retaining current users, you'll fail. etc.

One thing you don't want when you're focused on growth is your company in the
news because someone dropped your whole database on pastebin.

